# 66 GTO A/C



## 66 GTO Jack & Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

What would you do to return this to the





















original appearance?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Decals are available from all the vendors but your's look to be in very good condition. Try to save them. 
Compressor can be rebuilt and is painted semi-gloss black I'm not sure whether the Filter Dryer can be internally cleaned and reused. Its best to buy a new replacement. The compressor muffler can be buffed up and sprayed with a matte clear


----------



## 66 GTO Jack & Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

O52 said:


> Decals are available from all the vendors but your's look to be in very good condition. Try to save them.
> Compressor can be rebuilt and is painted semi-gloss black I'm not sure whether the Filter Dryer can be internally cleaned and reused. Its best to buy a new replacement. The compressor muffler can be buffed up and sprayed with a matte clear


Thanks. Which is the dryer and which is the muffler? What would you use to buff them up?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

The muffler is mounted to the compressor and the dryer in your 3rd pic mounts to the condenser upfront of the radiator. I used mother’s aluminum polish on my bright work does a good job.But I would not recommend using the dryer. Replace it as O52 suggested


----------

